# CNN's Brooke Baldwin must hate vets



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

View attachment 10960

Brooke Baldwin declares, "Don't hire Veterans! They're too damaged to be trusted with authority."
- CNN's Brooke Baldwin

We Demand that @BrookeBCNN be FIRED by @CNN Now! 
Please, if you Agree & Call 1 (404) 827-1500 now to demand her immediate removal!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Wow .. A real network would let her go work for a girly magazine where she belongs...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

NAW, she's too old to fit in a "mens" magazine.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

She's lib, they all hate vets--


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Fire her! She's rayciss! Really, what lack of judgement. Would you want her working for you?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

CNN is a socialist racist organization with a liberal anti-Constitution agenda where most of the people probably DO hate the US military and Veterans.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

What the hell is the matter with this woman, she wouldn't have any freedoms in these United States if not for the sacrifices made by Veterans. Show this stupid, senseless bitch the door! Fire her ass NOW!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

The apology...
On CNN's "New Day" program Baldwin said:

I made a mistake yesterday. We were in the middle of live TV, I was talking to a member of Congress, and I was recounting a story, a conversation I had had recently just referring to police. And I absolutely misspoke, I inartfully chose my words 100 percent and I just wish speaking to all of you this morning: I wholeheartedly retract what I said. And I've thought tremendously about this, and to our nation's veterans, to you - this is just who I want to speak with this morning - I have the utmost respect for our men and women in uniform. And I wanted you to know that this morning, so to all of you, I owe a tremendous apology. I am truly sorry.

CNN?s Brooke Baldwin shows rest of media how to apologize - The Washington Post


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Translation:

"I am sorry all you rubes heard what I said and got mad. While it is true I am a mindless media slut, I don't want to have to try and make a living as a whore, so please, everyone, stop calling and demanding my termination. Just pretend that I _misspoke_, rather than got caught saying what I really think."


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The ironic thing here is the American military is what gave this woman (and all Americans) the right to say whatever she wants. Politicians did not do that, the military did.
So, maybe I look at it from a different angle - I surely do not agree with what she said, but she has the right to say what she pleases.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The ironic thing here is the American military is what gave this woman (and all Americans) the right to say whatever she wants. Politicians did not do that, the military did.
> So, maybe I look at it from a different angle - I surely do not agree with what she said, but she has the right to say what she pleases.


*We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights...*

Constitution amended to specifically protect this particular right:

*Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the government for a redress of grievances.*

It might sound like splitting hairs, but it is a very important distinction.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Why do the libs say what they truly believe, then claim to have 'mispoke' when it gets a backlash?
Who the hell does she think she's fooling??


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The ironic thing here is the American military is what gave this woman (and all Americans) the right to say whatever she wants. Politicians did not do that, the military did.
> So, maybe I look at it from a different angle - I surely do not agree with what she said, but she has the right to say what she pleases.


I agree 100% but she also gets to live with her STUPID remarks and suffer the cost of saying them. That would be like asking me to help defend an anti gun liberal with my weapon. People like her, michael moore and others of the same elk will be long dead before I would step up and protect things like them with my evil black weapon or any color weapon at my disposal. Just sayin......


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The ironic thing here is the American military is what gave this woman (and all Americans) the right to say whatever she wants. Politicians did not do that, the military did.
> So, maybe I look at it from a different angle - I surely do not agree with what she said, but she has the right to say what she pleases.


And the really ironic thing is when a person joins the military they give up the right to unfettered free speech.
A civilian can tell his boss to kiss off, and he will get fired.
A soldier can tell his CO to kiss off, and said soldier will face the UCMJ. Uniform Code of Military Justice.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> The apology...
> On CNN's "New Day" program Baldwin said:
> 
> I made a mistake yesterday. We were in the middle of live TV, I was talking to a member of Congress, and I was recounting a story, a conversation I had had recently just referring to police. And I absolutely misspoke, I inartfully chose my words 100 percent and I just wish speaking to all of you this morning: I wholeheartedly retract what I said. And I've thought tremendously about this, and to our nation's veterans, to you - this is just who I want to speak with this morning - I have the utmost respect for our men and women in uniform. And I wanted you to know that this morning, so to all of you, I owe a tremendous apology. I am truly sorry.
> ...


Brooke is acting like most people who get caught now-a-days..."I'm sorry (I got caught)".


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The ironic thing here is the American military is what gave this woman (and all Americans) the right to say whatever she wants. Politicians did not do that, the military did.
> So, maybe I look at it from a different angle - I surely do not agree with what she said,


In theory and in a free society, I support RPD's statement 100%.

However the last part of RPD's last sentence, "but she has the right to say what she pleases"...does not apply to a lot of people. When a conservative Constitutionalist says certain things, they tend to vilified for their comments.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> In theory and in a free society, I support RPD's statement 100%.
> 
> However the last part of RPD's last sentence, "but she has the right to say what she pleases"...does not apply to a lot of people. When a conservative Constitutionalist says certain things, they tend to vilified for their comments.


Just playing Devil's Advocate here Slipp, old friend - are we not vilifying her here on this board for her comments?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Just playing Devil's Advocate here Slipp, old friend - are we not vilifying her here on this board for her comments?


While we are vilifying her the news media is already giving her a rerun to make nice, who will be heard more, us or the media? I owe her squat and she will only ever get squat from me as I squat over her and let go! just sayin.....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Just playing Devil's Advocate here Slipp, old friend - are we not vilifying her here on this board for her comments?


Yes Sir, some most likely are villifying her because of her comments.

While I disagree with her comments and think she and her cronies are socialist fools, I'm primarily villifying her because she is a big ole hypocrit and a liar.

She has the right to say what she said and others have the right to counter her argument or villify her if they choose. But unlike the dead muslimes in Garland, TX who chose to attack Pam Geller's group, no one has the right to physically attack her for her words. And if they do, I fully support the end result just like we saw in Garland, TX. Dead fools on the street.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

As a pastor, . . . and a man who has only struck one woman, . . . one time, . . . (in self defense none the less), . . . I can honestly say I do not believe there is hardly any time at all when a man should slap a woman just to see if she could bounce off the farthest wall.

But this woman approaches that threshold very closely.

And I wonder what if anything her brothers, sisters, parents, and other family members have to say about it. 

I'd suspect that many of them are cringing at the thought of being her relative.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you really listen to liberals they all feel that way. They do the required pretend to support vets but really listen to them. look what THEY did to the VA health care.


----------

